# Las Vegas



## TheGentlemansLifestyle (Apr 10, 2017)

I'll be traveling to Las Vegas in the near future, are there any great cigar lounges or shops to check out?


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Casa Fuente
Casa Fuente


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Most of the high end casinos have some not so public lounges, but if you can get ahold of a good concierge, slip him the appropriate cash, you can find some wonderful things in Vegas. My sister and family have lived there for awhile. 

I have been to Vegas uncountable times and have had great to bad trips, but my eyes were opened to what money adds to a trip to Vegas as we met up with my wife's sister there. They have a friend who made millions in the cell phone game. He's a whale and we spent a night with him via limo going from club to club where the VIP sections in the big casinos required a minimum of $700 per 15 minutes. 

I ended up hacking after a couple hours in the Hard Rock because I couldn't find a bathroom and had way too many double 151/cokes. I should have just ordered Cristal or something, but such an eye opener. I spent some rest time in, (we call him leisure suit Larry) his suite at te 4 seasons atop the Mandalay Bay. His suite was bigger than my house. The dining table had almost every high end spirit on top. After about 5 hours of rest and rehydration, we headed back to my sisters house to crash. I was a bit embarrassed. 

Funny that my college roommate is loaded to the gills as a renounced spinal surgeon. He collects exotic cars, houses that he rents out, and not your average rental home. He owns suites at MGM, Trump and the Wynn. I didn't even know they had that sort of business model. He paid $1.5M per suite but gets 90% of the casinos take when the have these suites booked out, but he doesn't blow money, like a whale. 

Larry did and it was crazy to see how much it buys in service. They have tons of great humidor, lounges and pretty much everything is okay in these VIP sections. 

However my point is that a good concierge, even if you are not a whale can help you out a ton, if you tip them well, and are cool how you approach the situation. They make great money but love to serve guests. That's their pleasure in life. Just have a good time. 

I would be honest up front, saying you aren't a huge player but hope one day to be. Ask politely and tip them $50 if they guide you to a great cigar oasis. 

Also be careful. Vegas, right now is loaded with crime. They are so inundated and understaffed in the police ranks. Luckily the casinos have stepped up personal security but there have been unprecedented robberies on the strip, even in the best parts. 

Sin City. Everything from the best to the worst exists there. Enjoy the experience and don't end up being the "Lost Wages," version as the house always wins... except places like the old Sahara and such. A changing world we live in. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## konut (Jan 16, 2016)

See this thread.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/travel-forum/245562-las-vegas.html#post4369058


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

konut said:


> See this thread.
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/travel-forum/245562-las-vegas.html#post4369058


That forum link just sends me back to the current thread. I would always be interested in crazy Vegas experiences.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Del Fuego (Mar 29, 2017)

I live in Vegas. Casa Fuente at Forum Shops is pretty nice, but you're gonna pay high prices for cigars anywhere on the strip.

I buy my cigars at En Fuego on Sahara / Las Vegas Blvd. It's open till 10pm. Decent prices.

Davidoff has a cigar lounge at Fashion Show Mall that's open till 2am. They serve food and alcohol. High prices. Sweet atmosphere.

I've never been there, but I've only heard good things about The Man Cave Cigar Lounge. Probably a 20 minute drive from the strip if you take the 15.


----------



## konut (Jan 16, 2016)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/224530-cigar-lounges-vegas.html

Once more, with feeling.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

konut said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/224530-cigar-lounges-vegas.html
> 
> Once more, with feeling.


Great thread. Gary's comments are always priceless.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanks for all the info!


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

The thread linked here was a post I made last year. 

Casa Fuente is a cool place and, as everyone stated, its pricey. Also, per the name, you're only going to find AF and Aston smokes there. Fabulous scotch selection!

En Fuego has more of local lounge feel to it and is a nice place as well. It's "off strip" up towards the Stratosphere Casino.

A new one I'll throw out there is Montecristo Cigar Bar inside Caesar's (inside the Casino, across from Nobu, not in the Mall like Casa Fuente). Despite the name, they sell everything from Acids to Padrons, but feature Monte's in a center piece. My wife really liked this place because it's really chill, laid back, they serve custom cocktails, and have a hors d'oeuvres menu.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

It's been years since I went to Vegas...loved going there until the Casinos targeted cigars and you could see the changes of no lounges to smoke in. The Keno lounges used to be really nice...leather chairs, sofas, scantily clad servers running back and forth making me dizzy...bringing me well drinks every half hour...was I in Heaven...yes, for at least 6 hours a day for a midweek trip of 4 days and 3 nights and so many cigars that I should have been condemned by the Health Dept.

Are there any nice Casino Lounges/Keno still alive or are those just my private memories of the past?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Cigary said:


> It's been years since I went to Vegas...loved going there until the Casinos targeted cigars and you could see the changes of no lounges to smoke in. The Keno lounges used to be really nice...leather chairs, sofas, scantily clad servers running back and forth making me dizzy...bringing me well drinks every half hour...was I in Heaven...yes, for at least 6 hours a day for a midweek trip of 4 days and 3 nights and so many cigars that I should have been condemned by the Health Dept.
> 
> Are there any nice Casino Lounges/Keno still alive or are those just my private memories of the past?


BUMP.....I thought so. Every cigar smoker has basically caved to the same ole BS of ...."can't have a cigar in a Keno Lounge" or if you want to smoke a cigar go find a place that charges you to smoke there and while I like the idea of going into a really nice lounge..not gonna go to Casa Fuente and have my wallet weighed to walk in there and smoke a cigar...no way no how. :serious:


----------



## konut (Jan 16, 2016)

You can bring and smoke your own cigar at Casa Fuente, but you have to order a drink. They weigh your kidneys, not your wallet.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

konut said:


> You can bring and smoke your own cigar at Casa Fuente, but you have to order a drink. They weigh your kidneys, not your wallet.


I'm sure you won't get the stink eye for just buying 1 $6 beer or $12 cocktail...still gonna be around a $30 charge to smoke a cigar there....I could go right out side the place and get a tug for that much and smoke my cigar at the same time:vs_laugh:


----------



## Tailwind (Sep 21, 2017)

Check out Whiskey Down at the MGM Grand they have a great whiskey selection. There are places around the MGM that sells cigars, I think you can bring your own into Whiskey Down.


----------



## konut (Jan 16, 2016)

Cigary said:


> I'm sure you won't get the stink eye for just buying 1 $6 beer or $12 cocktail...still gonna be around a $30 charge to smoke a cigar there....I could go right out side the place and get a tug for that much and smoke my cigar at the same time:vs_laugh:


I never got stink eye for nursing a drink for 2 hours. Don't go thirsty. Leave a nice tip.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

konut said:


> I never got stink eye for nursing a drink for 2 hours. Don't go thirsty. Leave a nice tip.


Yep,,,that's what I was trying to say by the time you go there and leave the "deal" just costed you upwards to $50 but hey.....it's a great deal to smoke our $5 cigars we bought at home and take em to a high end lounge and rent floor space and it makes the cigar smoke like a $6 cigar....your serve.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

But it’s hard to find a decent bar in an urban area these days, especially in NY that doesn’t charge $10-$15 for beer or well drinks. 

When I travel these days I pretty much avoid hotels in favor or BnBs and don’t mind smoking on a stoop, a front porch. In Vegas, I have family but there are places to go on the down low with a cigar. Besides I like walking around with the regular people as much as anything. 

Vegas whether it’s shoes it or not is a seriously challenged place economically. So much bad covered up in neon and constructive make up. 

In places like Seattle you have to keep walking if you want to have a smoke and many people give you the stink eye just on the street. Forget that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

Have never had an issue smoking in any bar in Vegas. While Casa Fuente was great ($47.50 for 2 mojitos and ~$20 for a Casa Fuente exclusive), I'd much rather grab a drink or 2 while playing blackjack and then head into one of the casino bars and light up. Total cost...whatever I just lost at blackjack.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

I'd lose a lot more than that if I sat a Black Jack table. I have no business gambling, though...


----------

